# الصليب المقدس



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2009)

الصليب المقدس







بسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين 



أيها الاله العظيم الذى تعذبت على خشبة الصليب من أجل خطاياي كن معى 



يا يسوع المسيح  بصليبك المقدس ارحمنى . 

يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس نجينى من كل أذى . 

يا يسوع المسيح بصليبك المقدس نجنى من كل سلاح ماض . 

يا يسوع المسيح بحق صليبك المقدس نجينى من كل خطية مميتة . 

يا يسوع المسيح بحق صليبك المقدس أوصلنى إلى طريق الخلاص . 

يا يسوع المسيح بحق صليبك المقدس نجينى من كل خطر جسدى أو روحى . 

يا يسوع المسيح بقوة صليبك المقدس كن تعذيتى وقوتى على حمل الشدائد لأجل محبتك. 

يا يسوع المسيح بقوة صليبك نجينى من نار جهنم وأورثنى الأخرة الصالحة. 

يا يسوع المسيح بقوة صليبك المقدس زدنى ايمانا وثبتنى بمحبتك إلى الأبد . 

لصليبك ياسيدى نسجد ولقيامتك المقدسة يارب نمجد . 

بحق ميلادك العجيب ودمك الثمين وموتك على الصليب لأجل خطاياى احفظنى آمين.​


----------



## happy angel (25 مارس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال يا وليم 

ميرررسى على الموضوع
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا  وليم

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مارس 2009)

أمين أمين أمين
صلاة جميله قوووووووووووووووووووووي يا وليم
يسوع يعطيك حسب سؤال قلبك وقلوبنا
ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويرعاك ويحفظك​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## go love (1 أبريل 2009)

اميــــــــــن
وبقوة وبركة  الصليب تكون معاك ومعانا كلنا​


----------



## BRO (1 أبريل 2009)

*صلو لأجلي أرجوكم اني بحاجة صلواتكم ...*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (1 أبريل 2009)

امين
مرسي عالصلاة الجميلة​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

( آمين ) يارب ، شكرا" يا زعيم ، صلاتي ان يباركك الرب


----------



## وليم تل (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جو
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا برو
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ولتكن نعمة رب المجد معك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا بنوتة
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ponponayah (28 أبريل 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا بونبوناية
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------

